# killifish : Fundulopanchax sjoestedi Niger Delta (SJO)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

killifish : Fundulopanchax sjoestedi Niger Delta (SJO)


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful fisih! Killies are so fun.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's beautiful, are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Stunning fish!!


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

Marvelous fish!! I have two male and one female Golden Killis and they are very Pike-like in their behavior and attitude. Not only are they stunningly beautiful, - they are absolutely fearless as well. if I put the net into their tank and transfer them to another, they actally seem to enjoy the adventure - they swim right into the net every time!! The Female and males do their mating dance often, but so far no babies - I didn't buy them to breed them, but who knows what may happen. They have eaten a white cloud and a cardinal tetra or two - but I have learned to keep them only with fish above a certain size!


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

How did you get such good pictures. Whenever I try to take pictures all my fish run away.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful fish.

I just got a pair of golden killies last night and they are amazing.

If you wouldn't mind me asking, how much did you get them for? I've never even seen them in stores before.


----------

